# Case paint?



## TheViking (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I am restoring a Case 430, got everything running and now am "trying" to paint.

I got the paint in spray bombs from Case and sprayed it on, but it wouldn't dry and after 3 weeks any little bump scraped it off. So I cleaned that off and bought the paint in half gallon cans and sprayed that on. Still where ever there is a splash of gas it is just running off again. Some pieces have been painted for over 2 weeks some less than that, but it just bubbles up as if I had put paint remover on it!

How long does it take to cure or is this just bad paint? Since I'm not overly excited about cleaning all the paint off this tractor again, is there something I can put over it to protect it from the elements?

Thanks for any help

The frustrated Viking.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can add some harderner to the paint( if you used a sprayer) - gives it a tougher finish, more gloss- id ask about it at a automotive paint store/repair shop and see what they suggest.

I know what you mean- ive painted two lawntractors- a 99 weedeater ( to rid it of some butt ugly purple paint) and my 86GTII craftsman. 

The weedeater i used plain .99 cent dollar general paint, hand sanded the rough spots and scuffed the body( leaving the dents- figured id get more anyway) wiped it down and sprayed primer and paint- still looks remarkably good after 3 years , still has some shine as well.


The GTII i used a palm sander, sanded it all smooth, took my time- used $5 cans of paint - thing came out dull , scratches easily - totally dissapointed in the finish- its been about 2 years now- sorta p'd that i didnt use that .99 cent stuff on it. Ill sand it down again n repaint it sometime- might use my HVLP spray gun.


Paint actually takes a good few days to cure- should let it flash dry between coats , nice easy light passes , paint it on a non humid day and clean area . if you painted over raw metal- it needs to be primered, its possible the paint isnt sticking well. You might have to strip it all off and start over.


----------



## TheViking (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Dangerous. I did use a hardner in my second attempt, but it still doesn't seem to want to stick- think I'll leave it for a while then try to put a clear coat on maybe that will help.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TheViking said:


> Thanks Dangerous. I did use a hardner in my second attempt, but it still doesn't seem to want to stick- think I'll leave it for a while then try to put a clear coat on maybe that will help.


 You may need to get the parts sand blasted or something to take it down to the metal, that fuel sure is tough on paint. No matter how hard you try fuel still spills on it.


----------

